# reemplazar 555 con un oscilador de cristal?



## ledon (Sep 16, 2011)

Puedo reemplazar un oscilador hecho con un 555 por un oscilador de cristal?


----------



## zaiz (Sep 16, 2011)

De poder, se puede si también adaptas la frecuencia.


----------



## ledon (Sep 16, 2011)

El 555 tiene una frecuencia de 1.830 Mhz, el cristal tiene 1.8432 mhz.Como quiero reducir al maximo el pcb, usando el cristal me reduce el tamaño.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 16, 2011)

Yo realmente no creo que el 555 pueda oscilar a más de 500KHz...no sé cómo hiciste que oscile a 1 Mhz y pico...

pero usa el cristal y listo

acordate que para que el cristal oscile necesita tener una tensión aplicada


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 16, 2011)

Un caso mas de hacer sin saber, asi nunca resulta nada bueno, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## zaiz (Sep 16, 2011)

ledon dijo:


> El 555 tiene una frecuencia de 1.830 Mhz, el cristal tiene 1.8432 mhz.Como quiero reducir al maximo el pcb, usando el cristal me reduce el tamaño.



Con el 555 no se logra esa frecuencia de 1.830 MHz, primero investiga bien acerca del 555. 
Luego mide cuál es, pero revisa que leas la correcta.

Ya después hablamos.

(Aunque te aviso que usando uno de cristal no se podrá sustituír directamente. Esto por lo que quieres de reducir el tamaño de tu placa).

Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 26, 2011)

Si quieres reemplazar el oscilador 555 por uno a Xtal y al mismo tiempo reducir tamaño de PCB
Checa estos tres simples esquemas.
Estan basados en un solo transistor.
Uno usando un PNP otro para un NPN y el otro NPN  también
pero oscilando al tercer armonico del Xtal.


----------



## kiroz99 (Oct 15, 2011)

:O muchas gracias, me sirvio para mi proyecto del frecuencimetro, necesitaba un oscilador a 8 Mhz y lo encontre aqui, gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 16, 2011)

Por mera curiosidad...
Se puede saber para que necesitas un oscilador a Xtal para un frecuencimetro?
Por lo regular todos usan el oscilador que tienen los microprocesadores.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 17, 2011)

que forma de onda tendra esos tres osciladors a cristal?????????


----------

